# 28 Weeks Later?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

On @ 10:00 tonight. Worth watching or not?

I normally like Danny Boyle's films so gave '28 Days' a try when it came out and despite not being blown away thought it was pretty decent, but as this one's not directed by him I'm fearing it might be poor? Robert Carlyle's normally worth watching in most things though, so I'm not sure.

What do we think?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its decent enough to watch.


----------



## andycallaghan (Feb 28, 2010)

Not as good as 28 Days Later from what I remember.
But gotta be watched if you've seen the prequel.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Worth watching, not quite as good as the first (sequels rarely are) but a decent enough film nonetheless.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

It's worth a watch IMO :thumbs:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

not much else on worth a watch :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers fellas - will give a go :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I enjoyed it partly due to the fact the London locations are so familiar to me (quite a lot filmed in Canary Wharf), seeing them so deserted is quite eerie. Something of a cult movie which has a very mixed response.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I saw some of it and thought it was ok.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Watched it about a year and a half ago and fell asleep in the middle, thought it was quite pants.

They're making a 28 Months Later as well... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

sim L said:


> Watched it about a year and a half ago and fell asleep in the middle, thought it was quite pants.
> 
> *They're making a 28 Months Later as well*... :tumbleweed:


Set in Paris?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Wonder what the (inevitable) 4th will be called?


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Gandi said:


> Set in Paris?


It's only the one scene thats in Paris.
I worked on it for a few months and though it was OK, cheap VFX but the sort of fit in with feel of the film.


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

What next 28 years later - the virus spreading through generations :lol:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I loves both theses films, along with Dawn of the dead.

If they are making another one then I cant wait but they kind up messed up the story by saying the infected died after 28 weeks so 28 months later would make no senses lol.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Matt197 said:


> I loves both theses films, along with Dawn of the dead.
> 
> If they are making another one then I cant wait but they kind up messed up the story by saying the infected died after 28 weeks so 28 months later would make no senses lol.


You'll like "the happening" then :thumb:


----------

